# Awesome bettas from ebay!!!



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Here are some links to awesome bettas for sale on EBAY!!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/FANCY-HMPK-LIVE...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0013f4d0

http://cgi.ebay.com/live-Tropical-F...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414fd624f6

http://cgi.ebay.com/live-Tropical-F...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item414fdd9960

http://cgi.ebay.com/YOUNG-BLUE-TRI-...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0013e5f7

http://cgi.ebay.com/UNIQUE-MINI-MAR...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a99a38c1

What you think of em?


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are really pretty. I want the last one.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I love the 2nd one. He's gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

I know he so pretty!


----------



## rachel1811 (Mar 13, 2010)

I like the dragon 1.......got a thing bout dragons at mo. I want a gold platinum 1

Rx


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Lol I love em to!


----------

